# gonzo photography **Not work safe**



## cyberico (Apr 2, 2006)

these days i discovered a new world: the gonzo photography. i start reading some books of hunter thompson that invented the gonzo journalism and the gonzo word as well in the 70s. (see on google). then i found that gonzo photographers are zoldan king 
**Not work safe** www.zoldanking.com 
terry richardson 
**Not work safe** www.terryrichardson.com 
but im interested in knowing more about this unknown side of photography. do you know photographers that are gonzo photographers? please let me know 
enrico


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 2, 2006)

Cyberico. I've edited your post to put in the warnings that are mandatory on this Board when posting links to sites that contain nudity.


What you call 'Gonzo' photography has been around for quite some time - in fact I have seen examples that fall into this category from the 1910's. There was also a lot of it around in the 1970's.
I would not, however, call it 'Gonzo' as it really has nothing in common with the journalistic style or philosophy of Hunter Thompson. A better description would be 'self-documentary', a style where photographers take snapshots documenting odd moments of their lives.
I actually get the feeling from some of the shots on those web pages that they were actually set up just for the photo - which works against the Gonzo style of Thompson's journalism, based on the stream-of-consciousness style of Jack Kerouac.
Try checking out the work of photographers like Brassai.


----------

